# Breakers/schooling/eventers?



## noodle_ (28 August 2014)

in cheshire

i asked this before - but would like updated suggestions please

I am after someone to re-break a horse for me in mid- Jan.  She is tricky [opinionated], so absolutely no-one who will bully her as this is totally the wrong direction to go with her...so firm but fair?  

She has been broken already - will walk/trot/canter and jumps like a stag [loose] and loves it so after someone to re-break her back into work by then and school her/poss get her out to an intro dressage??

Any reccomendations please?  Local to Cheshire [north] as I would like to visit often as the first breakers was not as successful as id hoped....[not horses fault]...

Im asking now so i can get her name down, and id like to go view some yards before she goes...

Thanks


----------



## noodle_ (29 August 2014)

anyone? :]


----------



## chrisharri (29 August 2014)

John Leigh at pocket nook farm. He is very good.


----------



## noodle_ (29 August 2014)

Thanks.

Any other suggestions welcome - im compiling a list....   was there someone called bianca? in frodsham way?


any thoughts on charlotte clewlow too??


----------



## FrostyFeet (30 August 2014)

Think replied to previous thread but not sure..Becky Hartley is very good and lovely too,but Audley may be too far away for you.


----------



## noodle_ (30 August 2014)

within an hour i recon - audley is about that...

I dont mind travelling but I will turn up once a week minimum to check on progress :]


----------



## spacefaer (30 August 2014)

Have pmd you


----------



## KautoStar1 (30 August 2014)

Sara Eriksson nr Holmes Chapel.  Excellent with youngsters & horses that need restarting / reschooling.  Kind & patient but firm too.  

PM me if you want her contact details


----------



## chamer (3 September 2014)

Charlotte Clewlow at CJC Eventing. Based in Cheshire, she has a great way with the horses, quiet, consistent and very brave.  She took my very hot, very newly started WB youngster and introduced her to a range of disciplines including dressage, SJ and ODE.  My little mare thrived under Charlotte's care and I was always welcome to drop in or call for a chat and Charlotte provided lots of pics and vids to show me her progress.  She looks after the horses like they are her own (and her own horses are treated like royalty!) and I would always recommend her.  You can find her on Facebook or her website cjceventing@weebly.com.  You are welcome to PM me for more details of my experience with Charlotte.


----------



## noodle_ (3 September 2014)

chamer said:



			Charlotte Clewlow at CJC Eventing. Based in Cheshire, she has a great way with the horses, quiet, consistent and very brave.  She took my very hot, very newly started WB youngster and introduced her to a range of disciplines including dressage, SJ and ODE.  My little mare thrived under Charlotte's care and I was always welcome to drop in or call for a chat and Charlotte provided lots of pics and vids to show me her progress.  She looks after the horses like they are her own (and her own horses are treated like royalty!) and I would always recommend her.  You can find her on Facebook or her website cjceventing@weebly.com.  You are welcome to PM me for more details of my experience with Charlotte.
		
Click to expand...

thank you

i have contacted her - seems lovely and i think she will be going to her in the new year providing she has space


----------



## emmah (6 September 2014)

noodle_ said:



			thank you

i have contacted her - seems lovely and i think she will be going to her in the new year providing she has space 

Click to expand...

I had Bianca break and produce all my horses she is based in Utkinton Tarporley. PM me is you would like her number


----------

